# Is this Grizzle ??



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I would just make a Guess, Red grizzle?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wolfwood said:


>


*First how about telling us who the parents are and a picture of the parents would help out,also it would help if you would post a picture of this bird when its about 4 or 5 weeks old.* GEORGE


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*Mom* is a Roller (she's also Polaris' daughter)









*Dad* is a Homer (he's also Luna's Dad)









(photos of Polaris & Luna are in my album ... and in my thread re" 1st Grandsquab" )


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's an interesting color pattern on that baby. I'm no expert but i would put it in the grizzle catagory.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If it was in my loft, I'd call it a grizzle. Whether that's the correct "technical" term or not, I have no idea, but it would be a grizzle here. And a pretty one to boot!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks for the pictures of the parents mom (dam) is a red check splash and dad (sire) is a white. He could be hiding grizzle so this youngster could be a red grizzle,but I would still like to see a photo of the young bird in about two more weeks. Its to bad that you don't have any info on the parents of the cock bird this would help us to understand what he is hiding under the white and thus we could better predict what the young might be.* GEORGE


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Thanks for the pictures of the parents mom (dam) is a red check splash and dad (sire) is a white. He could be hiding grizzle so this youngster could be a red grizzle,but I would still like to see a photo of the young bird in about two more weeks. Its to bad that you don't have any info on the parents of the cock bird this would help us to understand what he is hiding under the white and thus we could better predict what the young might be.* GEORGE


Thanks, George. No, the sire is a Humane Society rescue. (I'm lucky he's healthy..) The best I can do is tell you that he is also Luna's sire (the one that generated the Indigo/Andalusian discussion). And the dam's mother is also Luna's mother. Oh - and this one's nestmate is (currently) all white...and all 4 feet & 2 beaks are pink.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Cayman's wings and back (as requested):


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say it's a grizzle. But could sooty be part of it too, since those 'checks' on the wings look kinda weird?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I'd say polka dot grizzle.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> Well I'd say polka dot grizzle.


"Polka Dot Grizzle" ????

<We used to call this "Flea Bitten Gray" in horses"


----------

